# What's this?



## dee0107 (Dec 28, 2011)

My female platy has been bullied and became the center of attention by my mickey mouse male. She has been hanging out around the heater and looked skinny.

I just pulled her to get a better look at her.
and found this on her back. What is it?!

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

If it's something do I need to treat tank?
We came to the conclusion yesterday I have soft water if that helps diagnosing in any way. I used an API 5 in 1 dip (not very trustworthy I know but it's what I have on hand)
GH 30
KH 40


----------

